# Tunitas closed March 12-15



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Traffic sign says closed to everything, including bicycles.

Not exaclty sure what they're doing, but parts between Lobitos Creek Cut-off and Lobitos Creek Rd. have been washed out and are single lane, so perhaps fixing that.


----------

